# Help



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to help out a new bow hunter with tips, or techniques. or let them hunt on some good land? i have never bow hunted, but i wanna try it this season. I am located in valley city nd, and it would be a huge help. Also, if i were to shoot one, the meat can be all yours!

Thanks!


----------



## goosejerky (Apr 6, 2012)

Why shoot if you don't want to eat?


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

why comment if your not going to be helpful?

I would love to eat it, but im saying, id give most of it to the person if they help me with land or what not.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Starting out in a new area hunting is not easy, I know. Your best bet would be to knock on a few doors of farmers around the area. The deer population is down quite a bit this year, so getting on land to only hunt deer could be a challange. If you are just looking for the experience of hunting and learning this year, concentrate on shooting a doe. Also, let the land owner know your intentions and stick to them. Bow hunting is a huge challenge, but in ND is even greater. 
Good luck and keep us informed on how you're doing.

H2OfowlND


----------

